# Neve na Guarda - Novembro 2008



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 16:09)

Com a devida vénia e agradecimento à autora, coloco aqui estas lindas fotografias da Guarda.


*Ontem, dia 29*







(c) rendadebilros








(c) rendadebilros








(c) rendadebilros







(c) rendadebilros







(c) rendadebilros






*Hoje, dia 30*







(c) rendadebilros







(c) rendadebilros







(c) rendadebilros







(c) rendadebilros


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2008 às 16:23)

Fotos muito bonitas


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2008 às 16:35)

Belas fotos da cidade mais alta de Portugal


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 18:55)

Excelentes fotos Vince


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 21:09)

Lindas!


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2008 às 03:42)

Belas fotos


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2008 às 15:48)

Como tinha prometido deixo algumas fotos da Guarda (as únicas que se aproveitam), visto que a minha máquina atrofiada não deu para mais:

Vista para Oeste junto ao centro histórico onde havia Neve a cotas mais baixas ainda, de salientar a pouca neve visível no quadrante Este:





Pormenor de uma árvore... Fácil ver de onde vem a neve não 





Vista do centro histórico (Um pouco menos de neve do que esperava, mas já deu para contentar a vista)





Finalmente e embora com uma qualidade má, coloco apenas uma imagem tirada em viagem, apenas para dar uma ideia de como a Serra da Estrela se encontrava na vertente Norte... Longe da acumulação da Torre, mas tendo presença generosa de neve a cotas relativamente baixas 





E é isto... mais uma vez peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos!


----------



## Mago (2 Dez 2008 às 18:49)

Excelentes Fotos !
Tive lá ( Guarda) no Domingo e Segunda mas já havia pouca neve....


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2008 às 20:41)

Exelentes fotos


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 13:01)

Estive na Guarda há 1 ano e já na altura haviam obras em redor do Castelo da cidade.
Felizmente que a neve disfarça as ditas obras que pelas fotografias parecem continuar.
Até para isso é bom nevar!


----------



## Ledo (3 Dez 2008 às 16:15)

Como prometido aqui ficam as minhas fotos!

Dia 29











































































































Dia 1































Dia 2


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 16:20)

De facto a olhar para as fotos do mesmo sítio onde tive dia 30, vejo que tive mesmo azar no dia! Belíssimas FOTOS!


----------



## Ledo (3 Dez 2008 às 21:24)

O maior nevão caiu de sexta para sábado. No sábado ao meio dia, apanhei um excelente aguaceiro de neve. A partir daí, chegou a nevar mas com pouca intensidade.

Estava à espera de um nevão maior!


----------

